# Happy birthday Ditto!!!!



## Bloden (Jun 10, 2022)

Here’s wishing you a very happy birthday @Ditto!!!  I hope you have a fab day.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Inka (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Ditto ! Have a great day!


----------



## mage 1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy birthday have a good day!


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy birthday, hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you, thank you all.  I am going home today after a week with family so will be offline unless I get to the library but thank you for all my birthday wishes.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 10, 2022)

Best wishes enjoy your day.


----------



## Benny G (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Ditto


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vonny (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy birthday @Ditto and hope you've have a great time with  your family x


----------



## Contused (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Ditto and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## gll (Jun 10, 2022)

ooo happy birthdays  hope your day has been fabby x


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 10, 2022)

Many happy returns Jan. Hope you are having a lovely time. Today you can eat cake and not feel guilty!   Enjoy your day. X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy happy returns @Ditto Jan

Hope you have been having a lovely day, and have managed a few treats - you deserve them!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you have had a splendid day.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 11, 2022)

Happy belated birthday wishes. Here’s hoping you had an amazing day.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks guys. ❤️


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 22, 2022)

Must have been some party if you are just surfacing now!!   
Seriously though.... hope you are keeping well XX


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 23, 2022)

Belated happy birthday @Ditto 

Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jun 25, 2022)

Only just spotted this.
Happy rest of the year @Ditto xxx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 28, 2022)

I am even later, not been on here lately - a happy birthmonth @Ditto ! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2022)

...and I'm even later still with apologies! Many happy belated birthday wishes @Ditto. Hope you are well
Love WL xxx


----------



## Ditto (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks guys. I'm still crook but okay. On my third course of antibiotics, stronger ones this time or I will be as soon as the chemist gets some in. Also more Bisoprolol for my thudding ticker, it's been thumping too hard all year, probably stress with Mum going Halloween, still not over it.  Hope you are all keeping well and are enjoying the weather.


----------



## Docb (Jul 10, 2022)

Glad to see you are still checking in @Ditto.  I do rather miss your down to earth approach to things.  

Take care.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 17, 2022)

Thank you  

I'm still ill! And my sister nearly lost her leg.  Other than that we're all fine.  Not online though, due to Sky bla'guards, and I haven't got the oomph to go with anybody else.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 21, 2022)

Ditto said:


> Not online though, due to Sky bla'guards, and I haven't got the oomph to go with anybody else.



I’m pretty sure that's the retention strategy of all internet providers. make the process of changing feel like such a faff we’ll put up with anything


----------



## Ditto (Jul 23, 2022)

Definitely.


----------

